# first PB Counsil "of Copenhagen"



## PresbyDane (Feb 25, 2009)

Two outspoken and humble members of the Puritan Board, have agreed to summon all of the PB members to a PB counsil in Copenhagen.

It has long been overdue that the estimed PB members meet up in real life and finally put and end to all the tuff questions that has been bothering the Laiety (and maybe church) for a long time.

We have agreed on Copenhagen, to give the counsil historic credebility, due to the fact that it is close to the home of the reformers (closer then america )

Yours truly will take incomming suggestions as to what to discuss, and when we can have the counsil (that is how long can we as responsible PB members that feel the weight and need for this counsil purspone it)

Greatings from "The Danish Resistance"


----------



## Classical Presbyterian (Feb 25, 2009)

I'd consider it if I had the chance to tour the great Danish pipe makers and tobacconists afterward!


----------



## LawrenceU (Feb 25, 2009)

I'm in. What are the dates?


----------



## Theognome (Feb 25, 2009)

I am pleased that the counsel chair, who resides in Copenhagen, has agreed to cover the traveling expenses for all the delegates. Three cheers!

Theognome


----------



## Marrow Man (Feb 25, 2009)

I'm presenting this to my Session at the next meeting!


----------



## SolaScriptura (Feb 25, 2009)

Theognome said:


> I am pleased that the counsel chair, who resides in Copenhagen, has agreed to cover the traveling expenses for all the delegates. Three cheers!
> 
> Theognome



Hip hip, Hooray! Hip hip, Hooray! Hip hip, Hooray!


----------



## PresbyDane (Feb 25, 2009)

Theognome said:


> I am pleased that the counsel chair, who resides in Copenhagen, has agreed to cover the traveling expenses for all the delegates. Three cheers!
> 
> Theognome



Now Now Theognome, are you a man of little faith, all good things come to those who pray, or...


----------



## Whitefield (Feb 25, 2009)

Theognome said:


> I am pleased that the counsel chair, who resides in Copenhagen, has agreed to cover the traveling expenses for all the delegates. Three cheers!
> 
> Theognome



And I hope he has enough beds and food to accommodate us all.


----------



## Ivan (Feb 25, 2009)

Will there be a podcast?


----------



## Augusta (Feb 25, 2009)

You will need some women to bring cassaroles and goodies, you cannot have any kind of Church meeting without goodies. It's _almost _a sacrament.


----------



## LawrenceU (Feb 25, 2009)

One of the first items to address must be to call Traci to the office of Deaconess of the Board (meaning table). She's got it going!


----------



## OPC'n (Feb 25, 2009)

Yah! "Free vacation reason"... can I come too?


----------



## PresbyDane (Feb 25, 2009)

Evarybody may, come, but can they come is another question 

Sorry could not resist, Sproul joke


----------



## Hamalas (Feb 25, 2009)

Will the counsel address the pressing issue of Adam's alleged bellybutton? I fear for the purity of Christ's Church in this matter.


----------



## Richard King (Feb 25, 2009)

I can't be there 

so in honor of your meeting I will just take a dip of Copenhagen.

Just a pinch between my cheek and gums.


----------



## Marrow Man (Feb 25, 2009)

We first have to address the issue of whether women will be allowed to attend. They'll brand this as a liberal council for sure!


----------



## PresbyDane (Feb 25, 2009)

we will call them prophetess`s and I will be all good


----------



## Marrow Man (Feb 25, 2009)

The next thing you know there'll be women preachers petitioning to attend. Joyce Meyer is on the line already.


----------



## PresbyDane (Feb 25, 2009)

Hamalas said:


> Will the counsel address the pressing issue of Adam's alleged bellybutton? I fear for the purity of Christ's Church in this matter.



Of course one of the first points of consern as a fact


----------



## Calvinist Cowboy (Feb 25, 2009)

Next on the agenda should be how many angels dance on the head of a pin!


----------



## OPC'n (Feb 26, 2009)

Women are allowed!!! I said so!


----------



## Marrow Man (Feb 26, 2009)

sjonee said:


> Women are allowed!!! I said so!



Certainly women can be allowed at such meetings, as this picture of the Westminster Assembly can attest (seated to right/center -- that's a chick!):






But don't get no funny ideas about becoming a woman preacher, Sarah!


----------

